# Farm name!!! Need ideas!!'



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I am a horrible namer. So, me and my husband can't decide what we want to name the new farm....

It's can't pertain to one animal species sense we have variety.

We don't have a creek or brook or anything. Rolling pastures and wooded areas.

I'm located in Laurel Fork, Va.

We have a mass variety of trees and stuff so I don't really want to include any tree names it.

We have lots of clover, so my husband was thinking about using clover in the name. His old farm was clover leaf stables. Even though I have horses but I don't want "stables" in their.

Uh.... Well idk what else to add. Here is a picture of the house if you can think of anything that might tie that into it.

We also sell concord grapes, chestnuts, an black walnuts.








Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Clover Leaf Farms?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

Clover Themed:
Just My Luck Farm
Color Me Green Farm
Clover Fields Farm
(Cloverleaf has been used before as a farm name with ADGA, not sure if it is still claimed or not)
Clover Leaf and Clover-Leaf don't have any animals registered under that name with the ADGA, in case you are going that direction.
Trifolium (or trefoil) is the scientific name for the clover family.



Hill and Dale
Nutty Acres
Little Laurel Farm




Obviously, my farm name is totally tied back to the obnoxious prickly pear cactus we have here that get stuck to udders, legs, your hand when you pull them off....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

How about your last name. Like my farm name is Salvagno Farm. Or your initials like M&K Farm.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

What is the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear "double-dealin ranch"


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Have you scrolled through this list?
http://www.adga.org/pages_adga/purged_herdnames.php?l=


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

No but thank you!! I have been looking for that


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

nannysrus said:


> What is the first thing that comes to your mind when you hear "double-dealin ranch"
> 
> Samantha
> 
> "5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


The first thing that comes to mind is that you might cheat me.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Ok, I'm goofy so....

Nuts n clovers farm


----------



## GlassvilleDairyGoats (Jun 1, 2014)

Rolling hills (or acres or farm


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

I like Clover Leaf Farm too -- just substitute Farm for Stable in the old name. Or maybe Lucky Clover Farm if that is available. Or 4-Leaf Clover Farm -- that sounds really lucky.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

ksalvagno said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is that you might cheat me.


I agree with Ksalvagano...


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

Forklover Pastures


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Lucky Leaf New Hope Ranch....


Since you like to do rescue animals!!


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

ksalvagno said:


> The first thing that comes to mind is that you might cheat me.


I agree!!!! But my husband says he doesn't think people will say that so thank you!!!!

Double-dealin to me sounds like cheating/lieing

As in "two timing, doubling dealing"

So no I have proof lol

Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Happybleats- I sold all 5 of my boers today :-( :-( it was soooo hard but everybody has recooped amazingly!!! I sold them to a lady that I would consider to be "goat paradise" it was soooooo nice seeing them go to an amazing home and I could not have asked for more!!!!! 

No fear!!! We have more goats that will be on their way here soon!!! 

I also have 4 more pastures in the works incase I find some more critters this winter that people can't afford to take care of. 

I hated seeing them go. :-( but I really want to bred registered goats. My heart is with Nubians and mini Nubians. I loved my boers greatly but it's not really where I wanted to take my breeding program. The home they went to though was just AWESOME!!! So that helps with the guilty feeling but I did my part I feel like and got everybody healthy and fixed up.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

Also, the main problem with clover leaf is that their are a ton of farms using that name. If you google it 50 of them come up so it will be hard to track goats by breeders farm name.


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## SeventeenFarms (Dec 10, 2013)

I went the whole other way and named our place after a number- Seventeen Farms. Has nothing to do with the farm! but people remember it and ask about the name, so in itself it starts a lot of conversations and creates interest. 

A farm name doesn't always need to be a description of the place - maybe "Fresh Air Farm" from your quote? I dont think Valium Farm would work too well though! Maybe take a whole new road and name it after something that has some kind of meaning to you?

kbt


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Lucky Leaf New Hope Ranch....
> 
> Since you like to do rescue animals!!


What if you shorten it a bit for hubby...

New Hope Ranch
New Leaf Farms
Lucky Leaf Ranch

You could also add initials..if your last name started with R for example.
R&R New Hope Ranch

Or use first name initials.
?&S New Leaf Farms


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I think my husband and I want to go with "Little Horn Ranch" 

Dedicated to my three mini Nubians with the tiniest, pointiest, horns ever....


Samantha

"5 minutes of fresh air is equivalent to 5 mg Valium"


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

nannysrus said:


> I think my husband and I want to go with "Little Horn Ranch"
> 
> Dedicated to my three mini Nubians with the tiniest, pointiest, horns ever....
> 
> ...


I like it....reminds me of young kids...


----------

